# tub and rice socks



## OnErth&InHvn

I asked on my local homebirth board and 1 doula ( who i really dont like but thats not the point) said youre not allowed to bring a birthing tub and the hospital wont let you heat up rice socks?? Has anyone else ran into this at your birthing center/hospital? What did you do?


----------



## Amygdala

Birthing tub is the same at our hospital but they've got two permanently installed birthing pools. Have you got access to a hospital that does? As for the rice socks, I can't see them letting you use the facilities to heat them up, as everyone will be quite busy. But maybe you can heat them before you go and store them in an insulated bag or thermos? Another idea, off the top of my head, might be a bottle warmer?? You'd obviously have to try that at home though and make sure it doesn't burn or melt your socks. :lol:

Edit: You could just get some hand warmers (the kind that you fold to activate the heat) or heat patches. They'll work for a few hours and you can heat them as you need them.


----------



## NDH

My local hospital doesn't allow either (though two rooms have tubs for waterbirths though they rent nearly as comfortable as a pool) I was told before my eldest was born that microwavable heat packs werent allowed because of the potential for hot spots, but that electric ones and the ones activated by a chemical reaction are fine.


----------

